# Diet



## Terry22 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, I have not posted before, so look forward to forum. My Chi Sweetpea is recently blind & diagnosed with diabetes. Vet testing for correct insulin dosage weekly. She had cushing's, but may now have Addinson's. I was wondering what others feed there babies who are diabetic.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of us use a premade raw diet (Stella & Chewies; ziwiPeak) or a really premium kibble. I wonder if there is a forum for diabetic dogs? Sue


----------



## Terry22 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, I did find a diabetic dog forum. I have been feeding her homemade diet I weight out the veg,carb,protein and leave Lotus dry out to nibble. Terry


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

There is  

Canine Diabetes Forums


----------

